# Duración en horas de una batería



## Eleno (Jul 2, 2010)

Buenas, actualmente estoy desarrollando mi proyecto de grado (tesis) y tengo una duda, no sé cómo calcular la batería indicada que alimente mi circuito por 10hrs ininterrumpidas; estoy usando un bombillo LED de 4.8mm de 3.6V y realice algunas pruebas y las resistencia a usar es de 30ohmios el resultado en mAh fue de 70mAh. Ahora mi pregunta es, que batería puedo usar de tamaño no tan grande en mi sistema que me garantice la alimentación requerida (10hrs). Gracias!


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 2, 2010)

Necesitas una bateria de 700 mAh. porque, 70*10=700


Saludos!


----------



## Eleno (Jul 2, 2010)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta franko 1819, pero ahora me surge esta duda, cuán mayor ha de ser la batería respecto a los V, el bombillo es de 3,6V puedo usar una de menor? en pocas palabras cual me recomendarías particularmente; y una vez muchas gracias...


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 2, 2010)

Los leds, si les pones menos voltaje del que requieren van a iluminar menos,y si le sigues bajando el voltaje se apaga, te recomiendo que uses una bateria de 3,6V.
Lo que no entendi muy bien es eso que dijiste sobre cuan grande debe ser respecto al voltaje.


Saludos!


----------



## Eleno (Jul 2, 2010)

Ciertamente, a lo que me refería era que si podía usar una batería de menor voltaje... Pero con tu respuesta ya me queda claro. Es que inicialmente estaba realizando el cálculo de otra manera: P=V.I donde despejaba I y quedaba I=V/P, entonces lo que hacia era variar el V de la batería... No se si me explique 

Otra duda franko 1819, tal vez diras que molesto mucho, pero a este circuito quiero incluirle una fotoresistencia que trabaje de la siguiente manera: A mayor intensidad de luz exterior mayor resistencia y el LED baje sus luminiscencia, y a menor luz exterior menor resistencia y el LED aumente su brillo. Ahora pregunto, que debo considerar para usar la fotoresistencia adecuada? (Este elemento va a estar ubicado en una habitación). Gracias y disculpa! Salud!


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bueno, mira, si le pones la resistencia sola, se quema la fotoresistencia (experiencia propia ), entonces se le acopla un transistor junto con una resistencia y asi si funciona como debe sin quemar nada.

Te explico el circuito, VR2 controla la sensibilidad, o sea, a cuanta cantidad de luz quieres que se apague o encienda el LED,R3 es la foto resistencia,Q2 es un transistor NPN del tipo BC547 o 2N2222 (son compatibles).


Saludos! espero que te sirva! cualquier duda solo pregunta


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

Eleno dijo:


> Buenas, actualmente estoy desarrollando mi proyecto de grado (tesis) y tengo una duda, no sé cómo calcular la batería indicada que alimente mi circuito por 10hrs ininterrumpidas; estoy usando un bombillo LED de 4.8mm de 3.6V y realice algunas pruebas y las resistencia a usar es de 30ohmios el resultado en mAh fue de 70mAh. Ahora mi pregunta es, que batería puedo usar de tamaño no tan grande en mi sistema que me garantice la alimentación requerida (10hrs). Gracias!



hola , lei el tema y veo que va bien, pero me da una duda que es solo curiosidad , por fvor no lo tomes a mal, pero que es lo que estudias ? 
por que como proyecto de grado en electronica eso es basico y veo que encima no lo manejas.

un saludo y espero que lo culmines satisfactoriamente.


----------



## Eleno (Jul 2, 2010)

Jajaja tienes toda la razón fernandobob, estudio Diseño Industrial y pues en mi carrera lamentablemente el pensúm no incluye ningún apartado de electrónica y al momento de validar la tesis debo incluir validaciones de este tipo, las cuales desconozco, y pues a veces me asesoro con alguno técnicos e ingenieros pero el argot que usan desconozco en su mayoría.... Gracias por tus buenas vibras! Seguramente estaré recurriendo a esta magnifica pág web a seguir aclarando algunas dudas! Salud!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola.

Usa tres pilas alcalinas tipo AA de 1.5V y una resistencia de 47 ohm en serie con el LEDs y te dura 142 horas, si usas tipo AAA dura 57.5 horas.
Estoy haciendo los cálculos con la corriente típica de los LEDs de 20mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los LEDs no son focos son diodos, el brillo depende de la corriente que pasa por él. Esa la razón por la que los LEDs nos se conectan directamente con una fuente de voltaje, siempre debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.


----------



## Eleno (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesante respuesta "elaficionado" es decir, que a a mayor Amperaje, como es el caso en el que hice la práctica que resulto ser de 70mA con una resistencia de 30ohmios, obtengo mayor brillo.... Por ahora me está surgiendo esta duda respecto a la inclusión de la fotocelda en el circuito, ellas comercialmente se consiguen con que denominación ohmios? o lux? y disculpa mi ignorancia en este tema. Gracias y salud!


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hasta donde yo se, se compran por Ohms, la verdad es que nunca compre una, porque siempre las reciclo de por ahi .


----------



## Eleno (Jul 3, 2010)

Que tal franko 1819, pero al momento de adquirirlas como se estiman lo lx a los que se hacen o no sensibles? Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola.

Que estás construyendo, hablas de LEDs y de fotoceldas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eleno (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola, estoy construyendo un elemento de iluminación que funge como "guía" para los asilos en los que residen los adultos mayores (Abuelos) y pues necesito que se mantengan encendidos durante 10hrs ininterrumpidas, estos vana a estar ubicados en las habitaciones y pues necesito que se accionen solos al momento de caer la noche y se apaguen al llegar el alba, uso un LED de 3.6V con una resistencia de 30ohmios y pues estimo usar una batería de ion litio de 3.8V o 4V de 1000mAh, entonces quiero saber que fotoresistencia debo ubicar en el circuito para tal fin. Gracias!


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mira, segun mi ojometro, le podrias poner una de 10K. que es la mas comun que conozco... 


Saludos!


----------



## Eleno (Jul 3, 2010)

Jajajaja.... Será así de bueno tu "ojometro" virtual? lo intentare, añadiendo el transistor que me recomendaste... Vamos a ver que sucede.


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jajaja me temo que al esquema del ojometro no esta disponible, tengo derechos de autor y esta patentado


----------



## Eleno (Jul 5, 2010)

Saludos amigos Electrónicos, me ha surgido una duda: Inicialmente monte un circuito con un LED de 3.6 con una resistencia de 30Ohms con una batería de 6V y la corriente en él era de 70mAh, ahora, mi pregunta es, si cambio la batería por una de 3.8V modifican los mAh? Lo demás se mantiene... Gracias!


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 5, 2010)

Si entendi bien, no, no se modifican porque lo que cambia es la tension, no la corriente que circula.

Saludos!


----------



## Eleno (Jul 18, 2010)

Buenas estimados compañeros, sus opiniones y ayuda me han sido de gran utilidad, vuelvo al foro en busca de una última ayuda, el planteamiento general es el siguiente; habiendo definido el circuito ahora debo realizar el calculo del panel solar que me va a generar la carga para la lámpara, hice los siguientes cálculos, cada luminaria portante de un LED blanco de alto brillo me consume 3.4W, y la corriente que circula por el circuito resulto ser de 31mAh con una batería de 8.4V recargable. Ahora debo conocer el estimado del panel solar que me pueda abastecer la carga de cinco lámparas y a su vez diseñar el circuito de recarga del mismo :S Sí, sé que es mucho pedir, pero de verdad necesito su ayuda. La carga debería poder hacerla de manera independiente, es decir, que no sea necesario tener que tener las 5 luminarias enchufadas. 
*VALORES QUE PUEDEN SERVIR.*
c/u de las luminarias consume 40.8W/h en 12 horas, y las cinco juntas 204W/h durante las 12hrs.
(tengo la presunción que el panel solar que puedo usar es de unos 60W/p ó 70W/p)

(Hombre, en realidad no sé si me he explicado, tal vez; si no podíamos ponernos de acuerdo e intercambiar msn o algo un poco más directo)

Muchas GRACIAS adelantadas! Saludes a todos... Espero puedan echarme una mano...


----------

